
Show HN: calcl – Programmatic Calculator - codr7
https://github.com/codr7/calcl
======
adib
Yet another bc?
[https://www.gnu.org/software/bc/](https://www.gnu.org/software/bc/)

~~~
codr7
There is definitely some overlap from what I can see, fix point numbers is one
notable difference.

I would say calcl is more flexible; since it's designed to be used standalone,
as an opcode in any cidk [0] program or as a C++ library.

It also serves as a minimal example of how to design an interpreter around
cidk.

[0] [https://github.com/codr7/cidk](https://github.com/codr7/cidk)

